# 180g setup help



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

I just filled my tank with water I have play sand at the bottom of it. I wash the sand out and place in the tank before applying the water.

I put in Bio Spira in the tank 3 hours ago Im just wondering how long it takes before the gloudy stuff goes away.

Equipment: Two cascade 1500 canister filters 350gph each and one more over the tank whisper claiming 300gph and 1 whisper 200gph

just ordered 2 Emperor 400 to join in.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

more


----------



## kevinjac (Dec 3, 2003)

My 150g tank took 2-3 days to clear up.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Do you have a ammonia source in the tank ?


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> Do you have a ammonia source in the tank ?


A what?

I have a tester









I put in yesterday 18 teaspoons of AmQuel Remover Ammonia
Chloramines
Chlorine

Today after the Bio Spira(two pouch rated for 90g each) I put in Start right Chlorine & Chloramine 18teaspoons after the Bio Spira.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

If you do not have ammonia in the tank,the bacteria you added will not live,thus you wasted your money on the bio-spira.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> If you do not have ammonia in the tank,the bacteria you added will not live,thus you wasted your money on the bio-spira.


 crap


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

AVO said:


> physco 1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not have ammonia in the tank,the bacteria you added will not live,thus you wasted your money on the bio-spira.
> ...


 Do you have ammonia inhouse???
I dont know the reccommended dose ...







though


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

what are u planning to put in there?


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> AVO said:
> 
> 
> > physco 1 said:
> ...


 Acording to my bottle its One teaspoon for 10gallones thus making it 18 I put that in yesterday then the Bio today.

I think maybe I should of tested first









Ill test it after dinner.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Just add the household ammonia(make shure it is pure) SLOWLY until you have a reading on your test kit, but i for got the amount also


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> what are u planning to put in there?


 Besides my mother in law with A CEMENT BLOCK







,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a Piranha Rhombeus


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

AVO said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > AVO said:
> ...


 No pure ammonia...
Or add some goldfish


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I looks like we got a mess now,just go get a sh*t load of feeders and put them in.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> I looks like we got a mess now,just go get a sh*t load of feeders and put them in.


 Holy moly im confused I just called the fish store and he said that the bio should be fine and he will test the water tomorow.

He also ask considering that the water is new with no fish prior, there's not that much ammonia to worry about if any. iF I read him right,,,


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

AVO said:


> physco 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I looks like we got a mess now,just go get a sh*t load of feeders and put them in.
> ...


 You need an ammonia source in there to fire up the bacterai


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I know you are confused,what i am saying is you need fish in the tank to produce waste so the bacteria will grow,if you run the tank with no food source for the bacteria, you will have spikes of ammonia and nitrite whene you add your p's,just trying to save you a big headache,sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> I know you are confused,what i am saying is you need fish in the tank to produce waste so the bacteria will grow,if you run the tank with no food source for the bacteria, you will have spikes of ammonia and nitrite whene you add your p's,just trying to save you a big headache,sorry for the misunderstanding.


Ok thanks for the help Il l post an update tomorow.Thus I maybe drunk and forget this hole topic. happy year.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think its still cloudy because of the sand too. My friend who added sand in his tank didnt clear up until the next day.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

Well I did a ammonia test and the glass vials look clear at daylight. :{


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Compared to your first post, it looks much better! Just get some goldfish in there to poop and you should be ok, with their waste the bacteria should flourish! Goldfish poop more than any other fish I know!! Good luck, it should be clear in a day or two!!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Take a piss in the tank














just kidding! dont listen to me im CRAZY! lol

-pat


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> Take a piss in the tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I maybe drunk enough to do that tonight.









I just bought 30 feeders plus two jumbo gold fish. feed them basterds to.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Hows it looking today?? I added sand and stuff2 and my water was cloudy for a couple of days!! Get those fish in and cycle that tank!! LOL!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

if you find yourself in the position again with no feeders or house hold ammonia just add some cubes of chicken or beef, it will rot and give you what you need.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's plenty of options to get the cycle started: feeder fish, ammonia, a couple of pieces of food left to decay, those so-called bacteria cultures, a filter/media from an already established tank, etc...

Has the tank already cleared up a little? Maybe the strong canisters and whisper filter keep stirring up the sand?


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> There's plenty of options to get the cycle started: feeder fish, ammonia, a couple of pieces of food left to decay, those so-called bacteria cultures, a filter/media from an already established tank, etc...
> 
> Has the tank already cleared up a little? Maybe the strong canisters and whisper filter keep stirring up the sand?


Its better now and getting better and better. I just ordered two Emperor 400 bio wheels on top of the other filters. 2000gph soon to be.

You're right My canister filter bars were facing down more not flush with the top of the water. Its been 3 hours I see little inprovement. Tomorow will be better me oops.


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

AVO said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of options to get the cycle started: feeder fish, ammonia, a couple of pieces of food left to decay, those so-called bacteria cultures, a filter/media from an already established tank, etc...
> ...


Updated pic 1/2/04

Compared to the top pics not bad.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a cool tank. good job! It'll def clear up within the week. Your fish shouldnt' cause it to stir up at all either. What size rhom are you getting?


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

traumatic said:


> That's a cool tank. good job! It'll def clear up within the week. Your fish shouldnt' cause it to stir up at all either. What size rhom are you getting?


 10 inch from shark aquarium

this one I hope unless it gets sold.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Told you it would clear up in time..








Looks great ....
that fish your gonna put in there is a beast.....


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Told you it would clear up in time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George from shark aqurium is is looking at the post now, wonder if he will post?:rasp:


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL!! Bet he doesnt!!


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> LOL!! Bet he doesnt!!


Post Georgy :rasp:

Like my tank


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Good,glad to see it clearing and hope you get that beast


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> If you do not have ammonia in the tank,the bacteria you added will not live,thus you wasted your money on the bio-spira.


 LOL!

so true man. you have to have some ammonia in the tank bro... haha.


----------

